# July 2012 - Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## Overread

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


 I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
 Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
 Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
 And $25!

 RULES:

 1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

 2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.... you can't nominate yourself.

 3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of July 2012 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

 4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

 5) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display.

 6) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition. 

 How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:







 Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.



 So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month :mrgreen:


Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them). 
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:




the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## mishele

I have to do it.....it's simple but I love it!!


sleist said:


> blinds ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C&C welcome.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## sm4him

THIS!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/290694-talent-show.html



Seefutlung said:


> #8


----------



## Jaemie

*Cicada* by jdsfighter:



jdsfighter said:


>



http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/291134-some-yesterday.html#post2647842


----------



## thusdon84

Photo's by Timothy Hudson


1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.​
2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.... _*you can't nominate yourself.*_​


----------



## Aloicious

how about 'rat rod final 3' by Brinr:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...tive-your-car-photography-80.html#post2657281



Brinr said:


> 7_18_2012 Rad Rod Final 3 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Ernicus

begone spammer


----------



## Compaq

I've got some nominees as well.



trabaker said:


>






nmasters said:


>







tadzio89 said:


>


----------



## Clarkparks

I like this one the most.


----------



## The_Pearl_Poet

Sorry, I don't know how to put this in quotes like everyone else.

Originally posted by* invisible* in http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/292611-astral-abstractscape.html


----------



## alymariephotography

Love the nature.. An amazing shot.. or a stunning photos you captured. very nice editing. good go ya


----------



## Derrel

I nominate this Schewettylens photo for July 2012 Photo of The Month. This "meme" photo commemorates what was a big, big issue here at TPF, and gives us ALL PAUSE to think about copyright, copyright infringement, and the Fair Use Doctrine which is a key and integral part of US copyright laws--and a part of copyright law that, without the existence of, would have a huge negative impact on literary discourse, social commentary, and education. The link the photo originally was published under is this:http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/292768-meme.html


----------



## MTVision

Derrel said:
			
		

> I nominate this Schewettylens photo for July 2012 Photo of The Month. This "meme" photo commemorates what was a big, big issue here at TPF, and gives us ALL PAUSE to think about copyright, copyright infringement, and the Fair Use Doctrine which is a key and integral part of US copyright laws--and a part of copyright law that, without the existence of, would have a huge negative impact on literary discourse, social commentary, and education. The link the photo originally was published under is this:http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/292768-meme.html



I love that picture!!!


----------



## mishele

Red Poppy by cgipson1



cgipson1 said:


> New image: Red Poppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Poppy on Yellow by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

charlie76 said:


> beach wood 79 by charlie766, on Flickr




http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/292968-wide-angle-wood.html


----------



## mishele

rexbobcat said:


>



rebobcat  Abstract
This forum needs to give abstract some love!!


----------



## joshhuntnm

stunning


----------



## joshhuntnm

Interesting lighting on this one. I wonder what your set up was.


----------



## susan112

Jaemie said:


> *Cicada* by jdsfighter:
> 
> 
> 
> jdsfighter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/291134-some-yesterday.html#post2647842
Click to expand...


 this one is fantastic


----------



## Overread

And the month is over - nominations are in time to prepare to choose to vote!


----------

